# Noontime Labels Contest- Win Free Labels



## Noontime (Sep 3, 2013)

"Name That Label" Custom Wine Label Contest

Name our new label template, and win free labels!

We’re giving away FREE WINE LABELS to two lucky people who help us name our new wine label. Two ways to win: Everyone who enters the contest has a chance to win a set of labels from our label gallery. The person who submits the winning name will also win a set of labels.

Hurry, the contest ends at midnight on 9/10/13. Enter as many times as you like, and tell your friends! Click here to enter.


----------

